# axes



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

With an axe there is always a trade off- portability vs weight and size.. 
If there is a lot of splitting to do, a splitting a maul is wonderful and so are steel wedges and a maul -but, they are heavy. A full axe (3 1/2 lb head) is heavy and a full length handle is super. 
Have you gone to a museum and looked at the axes the pioneers used for work? They are as far from "hawks" as you can get. Not looking for an argument- "hawks " are for making war. Axes are for work. 
A hatchet carries well,but how many times have you seen someone try to use two hands on a hatchet?? They seem to be a bunch of really frustrated people. 
Having a head weighing about 1 pound less than a full axe is the youth axe, three-quarters axe, or Hudson Bay axe. The handles are long enough to use two hands on and yet these axes are light enough to use with one hand. They are large enough to get your shoulders into your swing.
I have used a hatchet on a trip or two, but if at all possible a three - quarter axe is the way to go along with a saw.
Sit dow and figure out your needs; to He-- with being cool. Cooking and staying semi-warm when it's really cold is not to be taken lightly. If there has been rain or snow the wood sometimes must be split to find something dry.
If your axe is solely for splitting, have a steep angle on your sharpening. If your axe will be used for felling a shallow or flat angle is good.
Sometimes you will hear people complain about a loose head. Well Gerber/Fiscars makes a plastic handle that is darn near unbreakable and won't come loose. If it is broken you are sunk. Eastwing makes a steel one piece handle/head. I believe Ames makes a handle /head like the old Plumb "perma-bound" , using a chemical agent to hold head/handle together. The bonding agent is tough to get out. If you have a more traditional head/handle the traditional BSA method of getting the head back in place and then soaking it overnight in a bucket of water is a temporary fix.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Headhunter. You are correct about a hawk not being great for cutting wood or splitting. Imho I carry one because it is a compromise. Mine has a long handel witch gives me more leverage than a hatchet. The other members of my group carry other tools. We have a hatchet and a camp ax that go along with us. In my bov I carry other tools but my hawk goes in my bob. when on foot weight is a very major factor. As I am only able to carry 80 lbs comfortably when running and hicking.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Hawks, like axes, come in a lot of different styles and designs.

Looking at what the pioneers had is helpful if you see the whole picture. The explorers mostly carried hawks for their light weight and verstility. Anyone who's ever done much wilderness wandering on foot or by horse realizes the value of travelling light. The pioneers were a different breed with a different need. They stayed in one place so weight was not a determining factor. 

There's no doubt that you can cut more wood with a well designed axe than with a well designed hawk but which one is best will be determined by other factors. If I'm hoofing it the most I'll carry is a "boy's axe" and then it'll only be if I have serious cutting in mind. On most excursions it will be a hawk or hatchet simply because I'll be using it a short time each day but carrying it for hours every day.

Always match the tool to the task.


----------



## wren123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Now a days axes are available in different shape and sizes..


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

*just cuttin'wood*

Nice pix, alas, I only draw.
The intent was to address cutting wood. If you choose, you could get by with carrying a knife like my Trailmaster and battoning a piece of wood. I've used my Buck Pathfinder for a week in the Boundary Waters doing that-I didn't find that to be too cool. 
My grandson has a Cold Steel hawk and we've spent several afternoons having a great time sticking it into the butt end of a log. I enjoy the mountain men at their rendezvous.

I do not carry an axe nor a hatchet nor a saw when I am hunting. They are in my truck.
The two main rules I was brought up with were #1 dress for the weather-if you've got it you can take it off; if you don't have it you can't put it on. And the second, if you're headed to the woods make sure you can start a fire, a sharp knife, and a compass. Dad made sure I was comfortable knowing how to use what I had.
Some things have been added, not wanting to wait for the stars to show when I can't see my compass-I did start to carry a small light. Yeah, I have been known to come out of the woods - compass in one hand light in the other.
Please, I do understand your wanting to travel light.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I make a light weight model out of spring steel and high pressure tubeing.


----------



## katfish (Jan 11, 2010)

When I'm out in the woods, I like a hawk or hatchet. As for trying to be prepared for keeping warm family warm in an emergency (or gas gets to expensive to use a chainsaw), I try to keep those tools around. I picked up some wedges cheap at a yard sale even though we have a splitter. I keep an axe and a maul out in the shop. My grandfather still has some old crosscut saws that could be put back into service if need be. I have been wanting a "boys axe" for the truck, I'm just too cheap to shell out the money. I'll find one at a yard sale or flea market sooner or later


----------



## Mack555 (Oct 18, 2012)

I think its an implement that has been used for millennia to shape, split and cut wood; to harvest timber; as a weapon; and as a ceremonial or heraldic symbol. The axe has many forms and specialized uses but generally consists of an axe head with a handle, or helve.


----------



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't have too many axes or or hatchets. I've broke or had the heads loosen on many. Worth the extra money is a stihl felling axe and a gerber camp hatchet with Cordura sheath. Tape the handle of the gerber like a hockey stick and you can grip it way better. The stihl felling axe isn't big enough for splitting but makes a great truck axe and the gerber is light enough to carry but a folding limb saw is lighter and safer for a go bag without the extra hazard of incapacitating yourself.


----------



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

Magus said:


> I make a light weight model out of spring steel and high pressure tubeing.


Did you make all those? Cool


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes.I make them cheap too, even cheaper if I don't have to deal with a handle.

This is a new idea I'm playing with:


----------



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

Metal work is definately an art form and nothing is quite as cool as a custom knife or well built axe. I have a buddy that makes knives and had taught me a lot about different steel and tempering. I love knives but don't have the time to build them myself but can appreciate what you do. I'm a benchmade guy myself for production knives, not the super high dollar pretty ones but the practical well build ones and I favor d2 steel over the stainless. 
Spring steel must be a tool steel isn't it?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Gerber camp ax for bov (could carry it on bob if I felt the need) and folding saw for bob. Not much I cant do with those when on the move. Dont really plan on felling trees just dicing up what I find. Probably should put a splitter and bigger saw in bov.


----------

